# cincy area stripers?



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

was wondering if anyone knew anything bout stripers in the cincy area? I've heard that they move into the little and great miami when it starts to get cold and bust the shad pretty good. Would like to try and get into some. Have been to busy workin 60 hrs a week and workin on the nursery and everything else the wife wants with the baby coming in the next 2 weeks. This is the 1st year i've had a boat so still pretty new to all this, but this site has been tremoundsly helpful so far. nehow thanks for any advice.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

WHO-DEY!
(sorry, im from around youngstown so i cant answer your question)


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

I've never been on them consistently but then again I am mostly a shore fisherman and can't chase them around. 

I did catch an 8-9lb hybrid last year just up the Great Miami in November. It was really cold and windy and I was throwing a small rapala x rap into a current seam near a deep hole. 

I'd like to know if they school up this time of year?


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'd definitely be interested in hearing about this as well!


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

My historically peak day for members of the Morone family in Cincinnati is October 15, going on 6 years. For some reason, I always do well this time of year. Most I catch are white bass with occasional hybrid and rare true striper, but if you can find em the action can be non stop. 4 years ago had a 150+ fish day with the two boys, catching them on 3"-4" shad swimbaits, just cast and they would hit it on the fall.

Of course, this year it seems to be a lot cooler, but I'm giving it a shot Friday and Saturday anyways. If you happen to see a 17' Triumph center console "Kelly Rae", that will be me, stop and say hey.


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

BMagill, 

What types of areas are you fishing?


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Mostly creek and river mouths with good depth changes.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

sounds like the bengals will only be on the radio so i think i'm gonna try sunday. I'll be in a beat up 16 and a half lund


----------



## daddycraw (May 25, 2009)

put in at tanners creek thursday after work. got on the main river about 5:15. trolled downstream from the mouth of the gmr and picked up about 6 fish. 4 looked like hybrids(12- 16") but two were 4 lb'rs and looked liked stripers(22-24"). they haven't been there like the used to be but you will still get em


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the report...do you like to troll particular types of banks or do you key in on a depth and make a long troll?


----------



## daddycraw (May 25, 2009)

thats not an easy question to answer. it mostly depends on if i'm catching fish on a certain type of bottom. sometimes i'll long troll, sometimes i'll beat one spot within an inch of it's death. however, unless the fish are suspended, i do always try to match the depth of my crankbait to the depth of the bottom. i like to find areas with quick little humps and drops. i like to see my rod tip move so i know that the lure is in the game and diggin up the bottom
p.s. loadin up the boat and hopin for some fast n furious!


----------

